# Using a Drinks Fridge as a Cold Smoker



## loggerchris (Jun 1, 2020)

Giday, new member from Australia.  Where I live its never gets cold enough to cold smoke outdoors, so I thought I would use an old drinks fridge as a smoker.  I have attached a Big Kuhuna Smoker to the fridge and run the fridge to keep the temperature down.  Its a pretty rough job, but its working.  The biggest problem I have is the internal fans force-ably push the smoke to the bottom of the fridge, not allowing a flow through or circulation of smoke or for it to be drawn out of the chimney at the top.

Before cutting more holes in the walls, I thought I would ask for suggestions.  My first thought is a fan in the chimney, drawing the smoke up and out.  I've rigged a computer fan up to a 9 volt battery for the job.  2nd thought is baffles to disperse the smoke, in the confined space i think this may not work very well.  Images are of the current build, the fan and chimney will be 90 mm in diameter, reduced down to 50 mm at the end.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 3, 2020)

You will need some sort of "flow through" air in that beautiful cooler...   Can you adjust the thermostat to say 50-60F temp ???   Also, too much air movement will cause case hardening of the meat...  Shoe leather like surface....  Humidity will help reduce that...


----------

